# Eclipse Plugins von 3.1 in 2.1



## incognito (11. Aug 2006)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal ist es möglich, ein in Eclipse 3.1 erstelltes PlugIn auch in der 2.1 Version zum laufen zu kriegen? (Das muss ich machen, da ich u.a. eine WebSphere Application Developer Installation habe und die als Grundlage leider nur Eclipse 2.1 hat)

Bin nun den gewohnten weg gegangen:

PlugIn exportieren und in's Plugin-Verzeichnis der 2.1 Version kopiert.

Leider wird mir mein PlugIn nichtmal in der PlugIn-Übersicht unter help - about WSAD - Plug-in Details angezeigt.

Was kann ich da machen?? Danke schonmal!

LG, Jana


----------



## Wildcard (11. Aug 2006)

Die einzige Chance wird sein dein Plugin-Projekt (die Quelldatein) in die alte Eclipse Installation zu kopieren, die Fehler korrigieren, und neu kompilieren. Dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden, da sich an der API wohl viel geändert hat.


----------



## incognito (11. Aug 2006)

Verdammt  :cry: 

sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht ... na dann .. auf an die Arbeit  :roll: 

Trotzdem danke für die schnelle antwort!!


----------

